# Hikari Crab Cuisine - how much?



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

I have about 7-10 cherry shrimp and 1 amano shrimp at the moment, and have been feeding Hikari Crab Cuisine pellets. 

How many pellets should I be feeding? I have an abundance of malaysian trumpet snails and a dozen or so assassin snails as well. The mts population seems high (and my assassins don't seem interested in them), so I'm thinking I'm feeding too much. But I've lost about 7-10 shrimp over the last few months, so I'm also worried they're not eating enough. 

Thanks!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Feed only what your shrimp will eat in a couple hours.

Though, that's high-protein food and you should not feed it all the time.

Your best bet is to offer variety. Try using spinach, zucchini, cucumber, algae wafers, almond leaves. And feed the Hikari only occasionally.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

+1 Crab Cuisine and Shrimp Cuisine by Hikari are both high in protein and may possibly lead to molting issues... go with veggies for more variety,


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Use the shrimp cuisine once a week or less...
Go for a mixed diet and read up on invert care. They all need calcium supplementing for proper shell development and molting. Good luck


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

What should the max percentage of protein be in commercial foods?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Protein varies by the mfg and also the type of foods. Krill or other live foods will likely have higher concentrations. Flakefoods typically have lower and many not so good fillers so be aware as well.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Would foods consisting mostly of spirulina be good? I'm also going to feed spinach and kale.


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks! We eat a lot of spinach and my zucchini plants are throwing out tons of zucchinis, so that makes it easy for me. I've just been reading through some old threads about blanching/freezing, definitely something easy I can do.

So would I be looking at about 1 spinach leaf a day? Every other day? And when I do give pellets, 2? 4? I know the rule of thumb is "as much as they'll eat", but often they run away with the pellets, so I never know if they've eaten them or hidden them!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely. Fresh is good however you'll notice it may take time for them to take to it, not to mention figuring out the serving size relative to your population and tank size. I find larger tanks add a more challenging dynamic as not all shrimp would notice new food added, often times prolonging the feeding... Quality veggie and algae based foods ought to contain some spiralina or some form of seaweed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2017)

tinkerpuppet said:


> I have about 7-10 cherry shrimp and 1 amano shrimp at the moment, and have been feeding Hikari Crab Cuisine pellets.
> 
> How many pellets should I be feeding? I have an abundance of malaysian trumpet snails and a dozen or so assassin snails as well. The mts population seems high (and my assassins don't seem interested in them), so I'm thinking I'm feeding too much. But I've lost about 7-10 shrimp over the last few months, so I'm also worried they're not eating enough.
> 
> Thanks!


treat yourself to a pair of clown loach,they do a terrific job on the mts they love eating them i had a major problem with mts in my main 4ft tank.the only problem in my cherry shrimp tank which are breeding very well i bought live plant since them tiny snails have hatched not mts these are a round snail can not use loach in the tank they might eat the baby shrimp,regards john


----------

